# Freezing Storebough cow milk



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all!

I'm a newbie prepper and so far only going short-term (gotta start somewhere). My last step for now is to freeze a few gallons of storebought cow's milk for my kids. I know you can't freeze it as you buy it in the store, in full gallons, but is it safe to freeze in those gallons jugs? How much should we pour off for immediate use so the jugs don't explode? 

The milk will be used come spring if we don't need it sooner than that due to bad weather.

Thank you very much for your time!
Meg

Um, Title should read storebought cow milk. Sorry.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've seen posts where people say you have to pour some off, but I never have, and I've been freezing milk in store bought plastic jugs for over 30 years, lol. It will swell up a little bit, but I've never had one split or explode or anything like that. Once it's thawed out, the carton returns to its normal shape with no problem. 

When I want to thaw it, I just take it out and set it on the counter for about half a day, shake it up good and then put it in the fridge to thaw the rest of the way. I know some people say you shouldn't thaw it on the counter either, but I keep my fridge so cold that it will never thaw out in there! Anyway, I just reach in and give it a shake every couple of hours until it's completely thawed, then give it one final good shake before opening and using it. The shaking helps break up the ice clumps and also helps mix the milk back together, it kind of separates a little when frozen. Once it's thawed and shaken, it's just like fresh milk again! It usually takes 24 hours for mine to completely thaw, but like I said I keep my fridge really cold so it might not take yours that long.

I lived with my brother (21 years older than me) and his family (six kids, along with a sister-in-law and her two kids plus me!) in the early 70s. He was in the navy, and they shopped at the PX and bought milk a dozen gallons at a time, and that's where I first learned of anyone freezing milk. Been doing it ever since! Hope this helps.


----------



## skwentnaflyer (Mar 9, 2009)

I freeze it, as is, without any trouble. The jusgs don't split, athough they do bulge. I thaw it on the counter for a few hours then pop it in the fridge to finish. 
We watch for sales when it's about to expire, and then stock up.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just stumbled across this and I have never heard of freezing milk and got a couple other questions to add. ok so how long is the milk good in the freezer for? Onceits thawed how long is it good for?


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you very much! That is exactly what I needed to know!

Now we'll be set for whatever Lake Effect can throw at us this winter!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure how long it will stay good for in the freezer, but I've had some as long as six months, and it was fine once it was thawed out. Beyond that, I really can't tell you, sorry. 

I live alone and don't use much milk, and I've had it as long as a week after thawing, and at that point it just started to slightly get a teeny little "off" smell (to me), and I tossed it at that point, although it probably was still perfectly usable. I had an allergy to cow's milk as a child, and I still feel pukey if it's anything but very fresh milk. 

When my son was still at home, he said he could never "smell" it when I did and that my nose was too sensitive, lol. He used it way beyond my cut-off limit and it did look just fine, so you could use it maybe two weeks after thawing?? Now, bear in mind that when I buy milk I always buy the furthest-out expiration date I can find, usually two weeks from the date of purchase at least, and again I keep a very cold fridge, so I'm sure that would change the life of it too. Hope this helps. 

P.S. I thought I should point out that once the milk is frozen it looks really yellowish, not white any more, but it's not bad! Don't throw it out! Once it's thawed, it's white again. I'm sure there's a scientific explanation for that, but I don't know what it is, lol.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

ditto - above

I just freeze as is - only had one or two split

OH - don't bother with half gallon and quart - they go bad when you thaw them - at least ours did


----------

